# Mann Lake Back Order Process



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

For those that run business websites selling goods, please, have your programmer put (out of stock) or (backorder) if you don't have it in stock BEFORE your customer goes through with the order and payment process.

Mann Lake is a great company and has great products, but I do have a bad taste from ordering several times from them and only to get half the order in with a "BO" on the invoice. No other explanation, just "BO". A month later, I've called them and they said it was on back order... Oh, that's where the BO comes from!

If your ordering equipment for someone this gets quite embarrassing for a month to go by waiting for them to build/ship.

If anyone out there wants to buy the Golden Gate Bridge, I'm taking orders, but its all on back order until I get it built. :applause:

My last order from Mann Lake, I called them to make sure it was in stock and I got it within a few days. Lesson learned.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The very reason I like to order from a people and I change my order to not request items on back order unless they assure me that the order will be filled rapidly. The other reason I order from a people is because people need jobs while computer programs never go hungry.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Vance G said:


> people need jobs while computer programs never go hungry.


Someone has to write and maintain the code, that's what I do for a living. Plus all the infrastructure (hardware) maintenance. Those folks need jobs too.


----------



## GarfieldBeek (Jan 12, 2015)

Fully agree!!!

Since getting into this last year I have ordered a lot from both Kelley and Mann Lake. They are both great companies with the exception of back orders. Often you don't know that you are ordering a back ordered item and then when it just doesn't show up with everything else, it is often near impossible to find out expected arrival date.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I never order from Mann lake. As if the back orders thing was not bad enough. They double charged me for a big order, and would not fix it. I spend hours on the phone with them, and ended up having to cancel my credit card, and have a new one issued. Which lost me my Sky Miles program because the bank no longer offered it.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

So by calling in the order as opposed to online, would that solve the problem? Do the operators have the current info? Just thought I would put this out there. :s I guess one could call them and ask them.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Rebel Rider said:


> So by calling in the order as opposed to online, would that solve the problem? Do the operators have the current info? Just thought I would put this out there. :s I guess one could call them and ask them.


That was my question... and so I tried it... I was not going to order from them again but gave them one more chance so I called them and they said they did have it in stock.... they did NOT however say or guarantee it would be shipped out as soon as I paid (my fault for not asking), but order came that week. I did express my disappointment over the phone with the back order process and told them why I was physically calling them for this order.

In regards to online orders, I agree on both sides that people need jobs and programmers/infrastructure needs jobs, but I would figure it would be better that I did not physically call a person so it could free them up making a better product. I would expect the online order process to be the same as if I ordered with talking with someone (sorry, but we have those on back order).... however I don't get an attitude (like they hate their job) with online orders.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

I also just called in and asked the operator/sales. When you speak to the sales/operator they have there inventory in front of them. They let you know then and there. As for me, I prefer to talk to reps.Just another reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> I never order from Mann lake. As if the back orders thing was not bad enough. They double charged me for a big order, and would not fix it. I spend hours on the phone with them, and ended up having to cancel my credit card, and have a new one issued. Which lost me my Sky Miles program because the bank no longer offered it.


I have been using mannlake 1st before the other companies for everything I need. They very seldom make a mistake. I make a lot of them. So far they have corrected all of the mistakes I make and the 1 that they made with no problems


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never had an item on backorder from Mann Lake, so I guess I am lucky. I try to use them for everything I need, because I get the items in two days and the free shipping over $100 order is a nice bonus. They will continue to get all my business if they keep up this great service.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

had wax foundation BO from them. I usually order when things are on sale or when I need it. This was not a good situation and I ended up running down the street and buying some to get me through. I did not learn from it like many here have. I will need to start calling.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

A couple of things that I have ordered have been (unbeknownst to me) back-ordered. Like you said, the other stuff shows up without the item and a packing slip that says "BO". It takes a while, but I eventually get my item. Other than that, :thumbsup: to mann lake.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

dsegrest said:


> They very seldom make a mistake.


I do not know how much you order from them, But I can tell you this. The odds of a mistake being made increase with the frequency of orders and amount of merchandise. I have a shop that sells sporting, leisure and outdoor activity related merchandise. One of which is beekeeping supplies. I use to order monthly and hundreds of items at a time. I did So for a number of years, for special orders for customers, and to stock the shop. I have found they are willing to correct the small things that cost them little in terms of Dollars, but the big ones they draw the line. They are an employee owned company so the customer service personal act like it is coming out of their pocket, because it is! I spent months trying to correct the matter. Only when time was expiring to be able to handle it through my credit card company did I take it out of Mann lakes hands. I on numerous occasions sent them copies of the dual credit card billings, and they still gave me the run around. Once they get a big bunch of your money for nothing they take a bird in the hand attitude.


----------



## RIbee (Apr 26, 2015)

angel said:


> If anyone out there wants to buy the Golden Gate Bridge, I'm taking orders, but its all on back order until I get it built. :applause:
> 
> Lesson learned.


Oh rats, I just placed an order was surprised that I have not yet gotten tracking. I think I'll call - this is good (bad news) info to have.


----------



## RIbee (Apr 26, 2015)

To follow up, I did call Mann Lake and they kindly gave me all the information. There were backordered parts but they took care of everything. They even helped me solve an issue as I had ordered 1 wrong thing.
I was very happy with the result and the free shipping by Fedex was fast. Mann Lake did not charge for shipping on the back order.
I will definately do business with them again, call me delighted.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

I have never had a problem with Mann Lake, but kelly is another story. Did not like the quality nor the service from Kelly.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Worst part is if you get the $100 free shipping they only ship a complete order. so if you have one back order item the entire order wont ship.


----------

